# Traditional Archery Shops Atlanta Area



## Mobear (Feb 24, 2009)

Took out my fathers old recurve and shot it a few times with some misc arrows I had around the house.  I'd like to get some arrows and advice.  I was wondering if there are any shops in the Atlanta area that are traditional bow friendly?  Thanks


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think so, at least I am not familiar with one.  I am certainly not a traditional archery shop but am in Marietta also so you are welcome to stop by and shoot some of my arrows. Perhaps we can figure out what the bow likes in any event.


----------



## Mobear (Feb 24, 2009)

That would be great.  Give me an email, I'll give you my number.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 25, 2009)

The closest I know of is what used to be Bear Country down in Griffin, GA, butthey changed the name.

Stay away from Bass Proshops.  They will sell you what ever they can and have no idea of what they are doing.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 25, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> The closest I know of is what used to be Bear Country down in Griffin, GA, butthey changed the name.
> 
> Stay away from Bass Proshops.  They will sell you what ever they can and have no idea of what they are doing.




I felt the same way about Bear Country Outfitters when I went there last summer and he sold me arrows for recurve.  Won't go there again.


----------



## FVR (Feb 25, 2009)

Use to be a mess of them, but they done gone under.

You could go up to the NGT shoot in Gainesville this Sunday and you can shoot some of mine.  They are wood and spined at 6/65.

You are leaving out alot of info. like your draw weight and your draw length.

As far as aluminum, my go to arrows if I shoot that nasty metal are 2117.  I've shot them out of bows ranging from 45 to 60lbs.  Good all around arrow.


----------



## Mobear (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  The bow is a 1955 Kodiak.  It is marked 56 pounds 60 inches.  I'm not sure if the poundage back then was taken at 28".  In any case, my draw length is Im guessing 29 or 30".  I haven't measured it yet.  My first inclination is to go with wood, Id like to keep it traditional.  The rest onthe bow is so narrow, I'm also wondering about fletching shape, arrow nock position etc.  I bought a 60Amo string for it (57" long) the brace height looks to be about 5 1/2".  I was wondering if the string is a little long or that's just how that bow braces.  I know that's a lot of questtions and I still have to nail down my draw length.  Thanks for the responses so far.  I'll have to look up some more info on the shoot I'm gainsville.  Thanks again


----------



## Mobear (Feb 25, 2009)

I did go up to WD Archery In Cartersville last week and Wade who is one of the owners there sold me a few 2117 xx75 camo alum 32 " long.  I tried them and to my untrained I, they didn't seem half bad.  I would like to get a more traditional looking arrow.  Plus I heard a lot about not shooting too light an arrow with an old recurve, and I have no idea if they're too light or what


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 26, 2009)

You might want to try and twist you string some to increase your brace height and see how it changes the arrow flight and bow noise.


----------



## Mobear (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what a typical brace height is for this bow.  I was worried about the fletching hiting the bow before it comes off the string.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2009)

A rule of thumb I use is to place my fist in the deepest part of the grip with my thumb stuck up like a hitch-hikers thumb. When the string is about a half or 3/4 inch above the extended thumb it should be about right.


----------



## FVR (Feb 26, 2009)

Bear bows have always had a big brace height.   My old Grizzly is at 8" from the back of the handle to the string.  I can tell ya that all my Bear bows over the years have been in the 7.5" plus range.  

2117's, you do not have to worry about them being too light and with a 125gr head, good combo.  They are just a good all around arrow.  

This is just my opinion.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Feb 27, 2009)

Mobear- If you can make it to Colludon shoot in March, I may be able to help you with some of your questions. Unfortunatley at this time I dont have woodies, but I can help on brace height and if necessary make you a new string.  I am located in Albany, GA but you can call me with any questions and we do ship everyday. I don't think that I can list my buis here but my number is 229-344-6617.

Good luck, BigJim


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 27, 2009)

There is an Army Navy Store in Stockbridge, GA. They have a pretty good selection of arrows and set my son and I up when we started out. It's right of of GA-42 past the Walmart.


----------



## deersled (Feb 28, 2009)

you have access to more information than you'd get at ANY bow shop......right here. Give your specifics, i.e draw length, poundage, etc. and these guys will hook you up. Anything from making arras to string silencers can be had right here. Tons of knowledge and help from these guys.


----------



## Mobear (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess I have found a good information source!

Thanks to everyone.  Shot a few arrows with Al last night.  He helped me with arrow selection and string questions.  Great guy.  He even let me use a string that he had that worked with my bow.  With his input I ordered arrows, etc. from 3 Rivers this morning.

THANKS AL

Can't wait to shoot.  Looking forward to broadhead advice when the time comes.


----------

